# Cable problems



## Kerazul (Nov 9, 2007)

looking at buying a Behringer XENYX 802 and Behringer ECM8000 from PE for measurement purposes.. only problem, i cant find a suitable cable on there.. there's a nifty 20ft 1/4" "guitar" cable that looks like it would work, and a 1/4" to 3.5mm mono adaptor.. great right? wrong.. there's no way that thick plug would fit on my x-fi, the line in/mic input is right beside the main speaker out jack.

any suggestions? otherwise i guess i have to look around locally.. which might not result in much, especially with CC buying out radio shack and all


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Here's an entire page full of them at Parts Express... pick your poison!

Welcome to the Shack!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> 1/4" to 3.5mm mono adaptor


Remember that a soundcards line-in is a *stereo* plug. 

You need a stereo to mono adapter at the soundcard to 'break out' the left and right channel of the line-in to the soundcard. The single plug end is stereo and the Y-plug ends are mono.

This type of adapter is what I'm referring to and it would fit fine into any soundcard.









Now you can use a 1/4" TS phono to RCA, which is a standard cable. Then get a simple RCA to 3.5" coupler to hook to either the left or right channel of the Y-cable above... Maybe you could even find a Y-cable that had RCA's on the Y-plug ends.

brucek


----------



## Kerazul (Nov 9, 2007)

hmm.. complicated  i'll just do what i always do when i cant find a cable that works, cut and patch 2 together


----------

